# free doodles! ♥



## tinyfire (Mar 10, 2015)

hello again, haven't been here in a while!

     i'm practicing drawing people & chibis so feel
     free to throw some refs at me and I'll choose a 
     couple to draw~ Thanks, hope that made sense! ♥ 

    (no examples atm because my style changes so much, sorry! :>)​


----------



## boujee (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe this crybaby?



Spoiler


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

athenadrogo.tumblr.com << REFS

WOO FREE ART


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 10, 2015)

Please draw my mayor c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 10, 2015)

My *mayor or OCs* from here, please? c:


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

//DO I SMELL THE WORD FREE//

my SUPER NEW oc pls <3 its the one i thought of in like .2 seconds. 



Spoiler: i swear i will draw a better one, but this is all i had time to finish ;w;










btw that's a lolita-style dress she's wearing ;3;


----------



## Amilee (Mar 10, 2015)

would you do my mayor? c:
thank you!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 10, 2015)

How about one of my OCs?
(x)
Pick whoever interests you the most! c:


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh cool! I just made a new OC! Do you think you could do it? Sorry for the bad quality :/


Spoiler: It isn't very good


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 11, 2015)

Working on these now, feel free to post any characters you want drawn!~


----------



## Moddie (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh, this is awesome. I'd love it if you could draw my mayor please ^_^ 

​


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 11, 2015)

hello yes free art hi

If you like, you could draw someone from here? [X]


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 12, 2015)

one coming soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -






aaalright, here you go MC4pros! hope it's ok<3


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahh oh my goodness your art is so nice! I love the shading and how lovely and gentle it looks ;u; A super cute style as well!

if you want, maybe consider drawing someone from here? Thank you! uvu


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

ahh ;o; your art is too cute!! would you make a jirachi for me if requests are still open ♡

will edit with a ref. pic :



Spoiler: boomboom


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 12, 2015)

So cute ^^ leaving this here in case you choose to draw 



Spoiler: refs









More refs in sig link "Art for me"


----------



## roroselle (Mar 12, 2015)

aww, cute~

i'd love if you draw my OC in my sig :3 sorry there's not much ref!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 12, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> one coming soon!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


OMG this is awesomeeeee~~ thank you <3333


----------



## biibii (Mar 13, 2015)

Can you draw me?


thank


----------



## Melonyy (Mar 13, 2015)

Spoiler



Please draw my mayor?


----------



## Kimber (Mar 14, 2015)

Many requests should have posted sooner @_@ love the one you did for MC4pros! If you open a shop I will totes buy one


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 15, 2015)

one for izzi000 ♥


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

so cute *0* I love your coloring style! ^v^ Do you mind sharing your brush settings for coloring?


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...better-drawing-of-mofia&p=4708270#post4708270
YOUR ART IS ADORABLE OMGGG WOULD YOU PLEASE DRAW MY OC MOFIA?


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> so cute *0*



thank you! hey, after I finish one more, would anyone be interested if I opened an artshop for these? ;w;


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 15, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> thank you! hey, after I finish one more, would anyone be interested if I opened an artshop for these? ;w;



Absolutly ;-;


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> thank you! hey, after I finish one more, would anyone be interested if I opened an artshop for these? ;w;



yess~ art shop, please!! :>
also, I edited my post, haha >.>


----------



## Kimber (Mar 15, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> thank you! hey, after I finish one more, would anyone be interested if I opened an artshop for these? ;w;



I would absolutely buy one so fast!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 15, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> thank you! hey, after I finish one more, would anyone be interested if I opened an artshop for these? ;w;



Definitely! I'd have to buy one! ^-^


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 15, 2015)

ohhh I would love to buy one when you do an art shop ; v ;


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for the interest! New shop is here; http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?273290-Tiny-s-Chibi-Shop-OPEN&#9829;


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 7, 2015)

Opening this up again for a bit so I can just draw to relax  So feel free to post oc or mayor refs! I *may* draw your mayor with a villager if you ask ♥ 

I'll probably also go back and do some art of those who posted before this, but you can post again if you want!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 7, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...or-more)-or-we-could-art-trade-(if-yah-wanted))
Mercedes jr?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 7, 2015)

Could you maybe draw someone from here? Whichever one you want is fine haha


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 7, 2015)

would you draw my mayor ?


----------



## pwincess (Apr 7, 2015)

ohhhh wah your art is so lovely, dear!
do you think maybe you could draw my mayor, in any of her outfits?


Spoiler


----------



## Melonyy (Apr 7, 2015)

I forgot I posted in here
but my mayor from my last post? [X]


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

My mayor. And plz draw him with Eugene. Thx!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 7, 2015)

would you consider doing my mayor?  (✿◠‿◠) 



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> How about one of my OCs?
> (x)
> Pick whoever interests you the most! c:



Bumping this old post c:


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 7, 2015)

Could you draw my mayor?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe draw one of my OCs? Any one you want ~
http://sta.sh/21o3ckjyfssf?edit=1


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

maybe my mayor? ref sheet here! i can also give you refs of her in-game if you want, thanks for considering!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Mary Onette







maybe my OC?


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 8, 2015)

For GoldieJoan!





sorry these have taken so long >W< Hope it's alright! More coming soon :3


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

it looks really cute!
I'm gonna throw in my oc Akyo ; ~;
thanks for considering!


Spoiler: ref













 the boy


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 19, 2015)

bump : ) lots of sketches coming soon!~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 19, 2015)

You could try mine. ^-^



Spoiler: References



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (long hair haired preferred): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 19, 2015)

I f you like you  draw him  ( here a picture banza  ) He wears a i love a banana shirt and worn out jeans


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 19, 2015)

alright got most of these done!

tons of images below, be warned 


Spoiler



















































for (in order) wishy_the_star, sir integra, pokemanz, moonlightabsol, momiji345, moddie,
 mc4pros, mayormelony, mayorlou, inthenameofsweden, illyana, gamzee, cocovampire, amilee, allycat



I'm hoping to sketch a little chibi for everyone soon enough, so the rest will be uploaded when i have more time


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 19, 2015)

Ooh these are so adorable!! <3

And thank you so much~


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Apr 19, 2015)

oh gosh that's cute, thank you!!


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 19, 2015)

WHY IS SO CUTE XD  amazing thank you


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Me please!!! References here!


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## biibii (Apr 28, 2015)

I dont have pic references but will a verbal one suffice?


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 28, 2015)

omgawds ,___, so cute
if you're still doing these then: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/123/d/5/by_sheepfold_tbt_by_iamnothyper-d7gzj05.png
one of these dorks?


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

waaaah i'd love for you to draw mine! ref: http://i.imgur.com/6C84bPs.png 
thank you so much if u consider ; w ;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

If anything here catches your eye, please do!  Thanks for considering.  

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi, Tiny! Would you be willing to draw one of my AC characters, please?


 (Feel free to leave out the hat and twig if you want.)


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 28, 2015)

You could try mine if you'd like! ^-^



Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730
About: This is my Mayor Avery-Rex, She's basically a flower child hippie. She loves nature, animals and just having fun. She's a bit stubborn and will always stand her ground but she'll laugh at almost anything, including herself. Her favorite villager is Daisy, who is her bestfriend. Oh! & Uhmm she doesn't really know how to be a Mayor... But she's trying her best! ^-^

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe one of my OC's if you're interested? ^-^
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...buy-YOUR-art!-D-Paying-with-IGB-Items-Pokemon


----------



## tinyfire (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mr. Marowak (May 2, 2015)

Would you please be able to try my mayor? Ref here


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Do these spark your interest?

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1

or these?  LOL.

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Adopted?sort=3&page=1


----------



## doggaroo (May 2, 2015)

I'd love it if you would draw my mayor!  Refs are in my signature spoiler   Thanks!


----------



## tinyfire (May 5, 2015)

For doggaroo!  





sorry i've been so slow with these, hopefully more coming soon! ♥


----------



## jambouree (May 5, 2015)

ah if you want, you could draw my lil garden witch named netta! she has a little brown kitten as a companion


Spoiler: ref


----------



## tinyfire (May 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

Me please! References: x


----------



## biibii (May 17, 2015)

Me porfavor:


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

Mine please? ^_^
[x] [x]

edit: glasses don't have to be included (they're on in the second pic)


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

I would like some art pretty please with a cherry on top ; v ;










I havent had time to draw my own mayor because of commissions, so i'd be really happy to get some art of her v u v thank you for your consieration


----------



## tinyfire (May 17, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> I would like some art pretty please with a cherry on top ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love green hair way too much, haha. here ya go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to be doing some more pixels like that for the people who have posted in this thread, since they're pretty fun to do.


----------



## tinyfire (May 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## LeilaChan (May 23, 2015)

Any of my ocs or my mayor?  Refs are in my signature :3


----------



## Aeryka (May 23, 2015)

Would you consider a description with some reference pictures for an OC? (don't have art for her yet, in the middle of sketching it)
[x]
Not everything has to be included, though. Ty for considering c:


----------



## Swiftstream (May 23, 2015)

Could you possibly do my oc? :3


Spoiler: Ref trainer:


----------



## Keitara (May 23, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> For doggaroo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOWOWOW I'M IN LOVE WITH THIS!! IT'S SO CUUUTEE
I'd request but I already have art from you...soo... but I'm gonna ask for my newer oc anyway ;-; love your art!!



Spoiler: ref


----------



## Popsy (May 23, 2015)

Me please!
Does my avi count as a ref?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

maybe my OC? [x] i just linked you to the thread because i don't have a ref sheet for her yet c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe my mayor? ^-^




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


----------



## Jint (May 23, 2015)

Consider anyone from here? www 
​


----------



## Simple (May 23, 2015)

Yes that would be awesome!


Spoiler:


----------



## tinyfire (May 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 23, 2015)

Consider my mayor? I feature all art made for me (with permission) on my Instagram with credit: @PastelPango 

Ref  http://i.imgur.com/Vv6cu5i.jpg


----------



## Katelyn (May 23, 2015)

Maybe one of my OC's if they interest you? c: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...k!-D-Paying-with-IGB-Items-Pokemon&highlight=


----------



## Kirindrake (May 23, 2015)

OHMYGOSH your style is adorrrbs!!!! >///U///< Ahhh <3

Please do consider my mayor and recent OCish character! :3



Spoiler: Refs



Mayor Kira




Leihi







Thank you if you choose to do one of them! c:


----------



## tinyfire (May 24, 2015)

for Leilachan  -


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> for Leilachan  -



OMG THIS IS WAAAH THIS IS SO CUTE!!! I LOVE YOUR STYLE *-*


----------



## Alvery (May 24, 2015)

WAHH YOUR ART IS SO CUTE!!

anyone from here, maybe?
http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com


----------



## tinyfire (May 24, 2015)

Alvery said:


> WAHH YOUR ART IS SO CUTE!!
> 
> anyone from here, maybe?
> http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com



ahah I really like Mukuro so I kinda had to draw her all evil x3





part of the animation is messed up but i'm gonna go take a break so i'll fix it later!


----------



## Simple (May 24, 2015)

What the heck?!!? Your art is AMAZING! You did like a whole new transformation!?!?!!!! Love new design & Style!


----------



## kikiiii (May 24, 2015)

oh my goodness i am in love with your art bluhh i wish i could draw like that ; w ;
please consider my mayor !



Spoiler: ref


----------



## oswaldies (May 24, 2015)

Spoiler: ref/description



eye colour: brown
hair colour: brown
clothes: light pink sweat shirt saying "me ♥ wifi" with jeans and black converse shoes
hat: a king crown
(can be holding a teddy bear...)


----------



## LeilaChan (May 24, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> for Leilachan  -



Omg thankyou it's so cute and adorable I 
love it


----------



## Alvery (May 24, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> ahah I really like Mukuro so I kinda had to draw her all evil x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, it's so cute! Thank you so much! :> Your art has improved by leaps and bounds, by the way!


----------



## pietro07 (May 24, 2015)

Me? ;w;
Here's a ref. Of my oc
https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2857623-bof9QXiSqBTq_OVp.jpg


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 26, 2015)

I love your art!!! I would pay a lot to get these if you made a shop!!!



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Luminescence (May 26, 2015)

Omg those animations are super neat! I might try and grab references later when I'm on my PC if you haven't closed by then. Really cute, shiny art. ♥

Edit:






 This girl, if you don't mind? With or without her baton is more than fine if you decide to draw her. Sadly I don't have any accurately coloured fullbodies of her yet, but you could use [x], [x] or [x] as reference for her eyes~

Thank you very much for considering!

​


----------



## kaylagirl (May 26, 2015)

Me, please  thank you so much for this opportunity, your art is beautiful!
Ref: x
I'll pay.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

If you'd like to draw someone from my siggy, I would just love it!  These are adorable (and I'm still in love with the little pixel you made for me of Ruby!)


----------



## MayorKat54231 (May 26, 2015)

Omg your drawings are zoo I cute can u draw my mayor please


----------



## Pearls (May 26, 2015)

Could you maybe draw one of my ocs? Your art is so cute ouo
http://sta.sh/21o3ckjyfssf?edit=1
I think I posted here before ages ago but idk -_-


----------



## animal_hunter (May 26, 2015)

OMG your art is amazing! Could I have an art of my character? I've never had one done before! I would love a girly look with prettier eyes as my character's eyes are kinda boring lol.




Thank you so much!


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

hello! If you're still accepting, would you consider my mayor? You can remove the ballroom mask if you want to. Thanks!     ^^


Spoiler


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 31, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?294345-Looking-for-artist!-Will-pay-BTB

;0; maybe?<3


----------



## iamnothyper (May 31, 2015)

would u consider hiei? XD


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 31, 2015)

Maybe my mayor? Your art is so cute ~ ^-^




Spoiler: refs



Reference Chart : 










Examples :






























For more references please click here!


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 2, 2015)

bump! still accepting forms.


----------



## g u m m i (Jun 2, 2015)

I need to make a human oc for this amazing art ;-;


----------



## Venn (Jun 2, 2015)

Can you do my Mayor Please?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 2, 2015)

Maybe you'll consider this one?<3


Spoiler


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 3, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Aerohail (Jun 3, 2015)

Possibly my mayor?


Spoiler










Your art is so shiny and adorable ;w;


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 3, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> bump!



Please please do mine, I'm in love with your art, especially the one with the animation. Will you accept payment for one?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll pay too, with anything i got


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 3, 2015)

if you can do a gijinka of my cat, that would be very much appreciated ^^ you're free to draw her however you feel like...thank you for your consideration



Spoiler: CAT


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jun 3, 2015)

Would you consider my mayor? These are adorable!! Ref is below!! If needed I could pay for one!



Spoiler:  Ref! Please Click!


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Jun 3, 2015)

Would you please consider drawing mine? And if its not too much trouble, please chage the hair to  normal ponytail (straight across bangs still); Thank you~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 3, 2015)

If you consider, thank you. 
Anyone in the ref below.



Spoiler: Refs






Spoiler: Katy










Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By kyukon




By buuunii




By Donacabana








Spoiler: Stefan










Spoiler: Angel Wings & Art by Other Artists








Angel Wings Ref





By computertrash




By ssvv227




By kyukon




By buuunii








Spoiler: Mayor Katy









Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!






Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash




By buuunii




By Donacabana


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 4, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Please please do mine, I'm in love with your art, especially the one with the animation. Will you accept payment for one?





EtchaSketch said:


> I'll pay too, with anything i got



Thanks for your interest! However, this is mostly just for me to have some stress-free doodling of any characters I want, so I'll have to decline for now.  

Also, after this week is over, I'll be (finally) posting some more art! School is just finishing up this week


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 4, 2015)

I will add my ref to the list for your consideration, changing the flower to a blue rose, and the red part of her dress to a color in the blue family.


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 4, 2015)

Spoiler: for popsy









kinda huge, sorry!



I'll probably work on some more next week for the rest of you! Sorry for the slow progress on these~


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 4, 2015)

Good God, these are ridiculously adorable!


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

SO CUTE OH MY GOSH, why can I not have your talent?


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 10, 2015)

bump!

probably going to be doodling some of these since I might want to open a rlc shop sometime soon??? (idk if anyone would be interested tho) so feel free to post refs~ I'll also be going back to older posters, dont worry


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 10, 2015)

How about this adopt by piimisu? http://i.imgur.com/UeFXmSo.png


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Jun 10, 2015)

consider my little mayor? c:



Spoiler: refs heh













if you could draw her with a green dress n green eyes (like chibi example in 2nd ref)
or the original blue dress and blue eyes that'd be amazing ^w^


----------



## Michiru-hime (Jun 10, 2015)

I only have in game pics for my mayor ;-; but perhaps you'll consider one version of her? 



Spoiler



Normal





DABEAK


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 18, 2015)

another bump! 

also, NOTICE! 

From now on, (starting at this post) whoever posts a ref will get some sort of art! Probably a quick sketch, but some people will get full pieces if I enjoy drawing your character a lot! Feel free to repost your character from earlier pages, they tend to get buried in all the pages.


----------



## ardrey (Jun 18, 2015)

Ahh, I've already gotten art from you before but I'd love more! <33

Aisha: {x}
Cheyenne: {x}

either one is fine by me!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 18, 2015)

i don't feel like reposting my old one because it's probably buried in the thread. i'd love it if you could draw my OC! 

[x] thank you for considering c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I love your art too much to resist! XD
Here's my Mayor. 




Spoiler: refs



Reference Chart : 










Examples :






























For more references please click here!



Thank you ~ ^-^


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello there.  I like your art! c: 
Reposting my mayor ref. Thank you! 


Spoiler


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 18, 2015)

Ah, would consider either of my ACNL characters? ^^



Spoiler: refs



Mayor Ai:





Lurai:


----------



## ardrey (Jun 18, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> Hello there.  I like your art! c:
> Reposting my mayor ref. Thank you!
> 
> 
> ...



probably the best username i've ever laid my eyes on xD


----------



## inkling (Jun 18, 2015)

omg your art is so cute! please consider my mayor 






She has short lavender hair, green eyes...you cant see well but her shirt is light blue with pink flower, and she's also wearing pink ballet slippers. The pink glasses are optional.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 18, 2015)

Very cute! :3 I'd love to have one of my OCs considered:

*Valyvra:* *[x]*

Unnamed male OC on the right, as I made a ref for the female OC on the left: *[x]*


----------



## abelsister (Jun 18, 2015)

*Username:* abelsister
*Mayor/OC:* here
*extra:* nope!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 18, 2015)

Perhaps consider [my OC Leihi] or even [my] [mayor]? :3

Thanks for considering and if you choose to do one of them! <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 18, 2015)

Gonna post [these] [two] here.
Feel free to pick whoever you want!


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Jun 18, 2015)

consider my little mayor? c:



Spoiler: refs heh














if you could draw her with a green dress n green eyes (like chibi example in 2nd ref)
or the original blue dress and blue eyes that'd be amazing ^w^


----------



## Venn (Jun 18, 2015)

Venice said:


> Can you do my Mayor Please?



You asked for a repost, and a repost you shall receive 
I hope you take my mayor into consideration!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 18, 2015)

Excuse me, if it's not too much trouble, will you please do my oc?
[x]
The gray part between his hair is like, if you shaved and the hair is starting to grow back!
Thank you very much for considering >u<
Have a good day/night!


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 18, 2015)

Me, please! I can't wait, thank you!! (':
Either my mayor, or my boyfriend and I work!

Mayor Ref: x
Couple Ref: x


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 18, 2015)

Any of these three interest you? c:


Spoiler: refs



















(Second ref has a snake for her tail, the last two refs are also twins)


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 19, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Keitara (Jun 19, 2015)

Please consider drawing one my babys from here [x] or my darling Monkey D. Luffy
Thank you tinyfire!!


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 19, 2015)

As promised, something for everyone! 

Have not cropped pics in the spoiler, sorry! (they are in 4 seperate images, but that's it) :O Might do so later but atm I'm taking a break. Big image, be warned! Every order is in the order it was asked for if you're looking for yours.(hope that makes sense)



Spoiler



















Some are colored and some aren't. I may go back and color later.

Anyway, I guess I'm willing to do a few more of these? Sooo opening three paid slots this time, name your price & give a ref and I'll pick later.  (so no, you aren't guaranteed a slot)

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Nele (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi!! 

name: Nele
ref: 



Spoiler: ref






Spoiler: rl pic



View attachment 111692





Spoiler: with this



View attachment 111693





Spoiler: Art refs



http://imgur.com/a/Glx7V





details: dark blonde hair, blue eyes, light skin
offer: 800BTB+?  x

Heheh they are really cute! :3


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Ahhh, thank you so much ;o;
I've never had anyone make art of my characters before...
Even if it's only a sketch, it means a lot to me that you still drew him.
Thank you again ;u;


----------



## Keitara (Jun 19, 2015)

love it! Thank youuu~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 19, 2015)

She's so adorable!! Thank you so much!! ^-^
All your art is just gorgeous! ~


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh goodness!  I love mine! Thank you very much 
<3


----------



## ardrey (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah these are absolutely adorable! thank you so muchh <33


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 19, 2015)

Aw mine looks so cute, thank you!! <3


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks so much, she's such a cutie!! ^-^


----------



## Venn (Jun 20, 2015)

:O Thanks so much! 
Hopefully mine will get colored!


----------



## pietro07 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello :3 if I made a request a while ago (on page10) do I need to write a registration form for it again? Also, do I need to offer a price if these were for free the first time I asked? ;w;


----------



## tinyfire (Sep 28, 2015)

bump! 

still offering these in different styles ; ) feel free to repost a ref,
I won't be going back for older ones. I will pick random characters
to draw - although if you offer the villagers Olivia, Queenie, Dotty,
Flurry, or Marina I can offer you lots of art.


----------



## TofuIdol (Sep 29, 2015)

Would you be willing to draw my mayor if your still doing them?
http://i.imgur.com/R4XQQ30.jpg


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 29, 2015)

Gonna leave these cuties for any consideration <3 Thanks if you get to any of them^__^



Spoiler: Benten














Spoiler: Fuzen Akuhei













Spoiler: Taiga Shinimi













Spoiler: Ran













Spoiler: Yue Hua


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

Spoiler: if you get time, this please!


----------

